# Forum help needed!



## cell4me

I have an issue and have not figured out a solution for it yet!

I run another forum powered by SMF 1.0.1 and we banned a very undesirable member VIA email address and IP range because he has a dynamic ip address.

Now the issue, he has somehow found out how to use a proxy server and we do not want to keep having to ban him 4 times a day and harassing other members so is there a way we can ban all proxy servers or something or any other advice on how to deal with this problem? I mean yeah we can keep banning him but the problem is he is harassing other members and causing real problems before it is brought to our attention and we want to stop it once and for all!


----------



## magicman

Would it be possible to contact his ISP, providing them with his IP and date and time of his last non-proxy post? Most ISP's have a code of conduct, and if he has broken it, which it seems he has, they could warn him then cut off his service at the source.


----------



## cell4me

While that sounds good on paper unfortunately I dont think it would work. It's hard enough to get anyone from AOL that speaks english let alone someone who has the authority or actually wants to do something about this.


----------



## hells3000

Just act like if he was not there he just wants attention so stop talking to him that will annoy him


----------



## cell4me

It is a family oriented site and we have kids on there that realy dont need to see things he is posting on threads and in our shoutbox...he is a real class act.


----------



## dragon2309

i own and run a forum bnased on the latest SMF, 1.1RC2 i believe, i will have a delve into blocking proxies, i think it can be done, bare with me.

dragon


----------



## cell4me

Sounds good let me know...otherwise the only sulution I can think of is to deny any new membership for a month that would make him think his proxy servers will not work anymore and maybe he will give up trying to get back on the site.


----------



## dragon2309

sorry cell4me, im sure ive seen it somewhere, but ive been looking for a while and cant find any sign of it at all, and nothing on google either. anyone else have any ideas...??

dragon


----------



## cell4me

We are just going to try this for a couple of weeks, deny any new membership that would make him think his proxy servers will not work anymore and maybe he will give up trying to get back on the site.


----------



## dragon2309

yeh, sounds good, a bi inconvenient for normal peopel who want to sign up but hey, your descision.

sorry i couldnt help

dragon


----------

